# Frisst externer Monitor mehr Leistung?



## johannes944 (18. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich hab n MacBook Pro mit einer GT750M und ich zocke auf meiner Windows Partition sehr gern Rainbow Six Siege.
Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich um bis zu 20-25 FPS mehr habe, wenn ich auf dem MacBook Monitor spiele, als wenn ich auf meinem 24" Zoll Monitor zocke. 
Die Grafikeinstellungen waren die gleichen; externer Monitor immer so ca 40-50FPS, beim internen habe ich dann bis zu 70 FPS. Wenn ich die Grafik von niedrig auf mittel stelle und die Auflösung um ein paar Stufen erhöhe, habe ich immer noch locker 60 FPS. 

Woran liegt das? Kann ich da was machen, dass ich am externen mehr Frames habe? Auf 24" machts ja deutlich mehr Spaß als auf 15".
Kanns daran liegen,  dass ich ein Thunderbolt auf HDMI Kabel benutze?

LG und danke schon mal


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2016)

Ob der Monitor intern oder extern ist ist leistungstechnisch völlig egal. Wenn dein externer Monitor aber eine höhere Auflösung besitzt und diese wie üblicha uch automatisch übernommen wird geht die Framerate natürlich in den Keller weil die höhere Auflösung viel mehr Rechenleistung erfordert und die kleine GPU in einem Laptop dafür nicht gedacht ist.


----------



## johannes944 (18. September 2016)

Das MacBook hat ein Retina Display mit 2880 * 1800, der Bildschirm nur FullHD.

Danke übrigens für deine schnelle Antwort!^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2016)

Wird in Spielen auch immer die native Auflösung genutzt? Das Retina kann auch 1920 x 1200, 1680 x 1050, 1280 x 800 und 1024 x 640 ab Werk - wenn eine der letzten drei Auflösungen genutzt wird und im externen dann FullHD würde das die Leistung erklären.

Wenn nicht und es wirklich nicht an der Auflösung liegt kann es fast nur noch am Umweg TB zu HDMI liegen wobei mir sowas nicht bekannt wäre wo und warum da die leistung geringer ausfallen sollte.


----------



## johannes944 (18. September 2016)

Ich hab momentan 1280*768 eingestellt. Du meinst, dass er das dann hochskaliert oder so?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2016)

Naja, wenn du intern nur 1280*768 verwendest und extern 1920*1080 sollte nur logisch sein, dass bei höherer Auflösung weniger fps erzeugt werden können, oder?
FullHD sind mehr als doppelt so viele Pixel wie 1280*768!


----------



## johannes944 (18. September 2016)

Ja das ist irgendwo logisch  . Gibts da einen Weg das umzustellen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2016)

Natürlich, du kannst die Auflösung mit der dein Monitor angesteuert wird frei wählen. Besser von der Bildqualität dürfte es aber sein den Monitor weiterhin mit FullHD zu betreiben und im Spiel selbst (Spieleinstellungen --> Grafik) die Auflösung zu reduzieren oder nur die Detailstufen wie du es schon gemacht hast etwas herunterzusetzen.


----------

